# Husband left and came back....how do we get rid of the tension?



## trying2cope (May 26, 2008)

My husband left March 31st and moved in with his parents. We have gone to counseling off and on over the last 3 months. He moved back in (at least temporarily) so we can work on things. He is staying in the guest room.

Any ideas on how to break the tension between us?


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

I think him moving home is a good start. Try doing stuff together....maybe watching a movie together, going out to dinner....anything to bring some fun back.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

im in same boat. dont row. talk gently. maybe make a gesture of affection. communicate is the key here . i agree with the above. whatever happend for you to split up over. 
you have to leave that part behind. or try and make it work for you.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Good news, If u want to work it out get rid of anything that you have that you think had caused your husband to leave. In other words a change in ourselves for better will definitely help. I have learnt that when we change for better, everything around us changes for better too 

All the best!


----------

